#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Linux: saiba tudo sobre a certificação LPI

## diegodfs19

O Linux é um dos sistemas operacionais mais utilizados do mercado. Suas principais características incluem o baixo custo, segurança, estabilidade e uma comunidade open source por trás do desenvolvimento do sistema. Para os profissionais da área de Tecnologia da Informação, essas são as qualidades que fazem com que o uso do Linux cresça a cada dia. Mas o número de profissionais que sabem lidar com esse sistema operacional não acompanha a curva de crescimento. 

Para quem é da área de tecnologia, essa é uma grande oportunidade para se destacar. A dificuldade em encontrar profissionais capacitados das empresas já é latente; portanto, é hora de investir em uma certificação que te prepare para ocupar esses cargos dentro de grandes empresas e validar todo o seu conhecimento sobre Linux. 

A certificação LPI atinge esse objetivo e é uma das mais procuradas por estudantes e profissionais da área de TI. Afinal, ela agrega um valor enorme para quem a obtém, uma vez que os profissionais credenciados por essas certificações adquirem o status de administradores de sistemas Linux. Ter uma certificação LPI é um requisito para quem deseja se destacar no mercado de trabalho.

*Mas o que é LPI?* LPI é a sigla para denominar o Linux Professional Institute, uma organização sem fins lucrativos que é responsável pela certificação em sistemas GNU/Linux. As certificações LPI 1 e CompTIA Linux+, por exemplo, são outorgadas pelo instituto, e são as principais do gênero no mercado, além de muito valorizadas e reconhecidas internacionalmente. 

Essas certificações são independentes de distribuição. Isso acontece porque as provas que geram a certificação são baseadas no Linux Standard Base, que reúne todas as normas para manter a compatibilidade entre as mais variadas versões e distribuições do sistema operacional. Essa neutralidade de distribuição é uma vantagem para quem pretende conseguir a certificação. 

*Níveis de certificação LPI*Os exames de certificação são aplicados no mundo inteiro, em diversos idiomas, por diversas instituições. São formulados por uma comunidade de profissionais do mundo Linux, além de voluntários, fornecedores e educadores de tecnologia. As certificações são divididas em quatro níveis profissionais: Linux Essentials, LPIC-1, LPIC-2 e LPIC-3. Conheça mais sobre cada um desses níveis: 
*Linux Essentials* O Linux Essentials é o exame considerado como pré-requisito, e que não é obrigatório, para a certificação de LPIC-1. Ele é indicado para quem não tem experiência com o sistema operacional e precisa ainda validar os conhecimentos básicos para tentar os próximos níveis de certificação. 

*LPIC-1*É a certificação de nível júnior. Ela habilita o profissional a trabalhar com a linha de comandos no Linux, executar tarefas simples de manutenção, instalar e configurar uma estação de trabalho, incluindo interface gráfica, e conectá-la na rede LAN ou Internet. 

*LPIC-2*É a certificação de nível avançado e, para conquistá-la, é preciso ter a certificação LPIC-1. Com ela, o profissional é capaz de administrar um servidor de pequeno e médio porte; planejar, implementar, manter e proteger uma pequena rede mista, supervisionar assistentes e fazer recomendações à gerência em implementações e aquisições. 

*LPIC-3*É a certificação sênior, e é voltada para experts. É o mais alto nível de certificação e também demanda que o profissional tenha as certificações LPIC-1 e LPIC-2. O exame é desenvolvido por profissionais Linux e empresas líderes em tecnologia, e consiste em um único exame principal, que habilita o profissional a administrar o sistema operacional Linux em ambiente corporativo e misto. 

*Cursos preparatórios para certificação LPI**Para iniciantes* Para quem está se iniciando no mundo do Linux, e pretende começar a certificação pelo exame Linux Essentials, o curso Primeiros Passos no Linux é o mais indicado. Com ele, você aprende os conceitos básicos, as principais distribuições e comandos essenciais para operar o sistema. Veja algumas features abordadas pelo curso:


Conheça as principais e mais utilizadas distribuições e interfaces gráficas 

Conheça os principais comandos para manipulação de arquivos e diretórios Conheça os comandos básicos de administração dos recursos de um sistema linux Aprenda o básico sobre o Projeto GNU, Software Livre e Open Source Aprenda a instalar qualquer distribuição LinuxAprenda a gerenciar e monitorar processos e serviços 

*Para quem tem experiência*Se você já possui conhecimentos básicos em Linux e experiência com o uso dos sistema operacional, o curso indicado é o Preparatório para Certificação Linux. Você aprende tudo o que é necessário para passar nas duas provas de certificações LPI 1 e CompTIA Linux+, além de adquirir todo o conhecimento necessário para um administrador de sistemas Linux. Este curso é uma boa indicação para quem deseja ser reconhecido no mercado de trabalho através de certificações internacionais. Bons estudos!

----------

